# Avoiding expensive Paeges & Tolls - Advice needed please



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

We are setting off on Friday with our 2 little dogs and our Smart car in tow, for our 7 week trip to Spain & Portugal and would appreciate a few tips regarding the best route from Dunkerque to Barritrz? We are not necessarily wanting to avoid Toll roads full stop but at the same time, if we could opt for a route that still has the benefit of good and decent roads (with little congestion) but are far less costly to use; then we would welcome such valuable help and information. I know last time we travelled through France, we seemed to be endlessly going through expensive paeges and have read or heard many tales from fellow motorhomers of how they have travelled down some far more financially and user friendly roads - so as you can probably imagine we are understandably rather keen to know more!  

Normally when we travel around Europe, we spend a lot of time on the move trying to see as much of the country we are visiting as possible but this time, our aim is to enjoy a little longer in each place in order that we can really explore and enjoy the area we are in. This means that although we will still be doing plenty of sightseeing, we will be able to enjoy a few more relaxing and chill out days too and so our aim is for more of a mixture between the two this time.

From Barritz we plan a leisurely drive across country towards Granada and the idea is to make some stop offs here and there. We would therefore greatly appreciate any advice or tips regarding any interesting places worth stopping at enroute? 

From Granada we will then head towards Portugal and the Algarve for the remainder of our trip - so once again, any tips or suggestions for any part of our proposed journey would be most welcome; especially, any interesting or pircturesque suggestions for any wild camping spots?

I look forward to reading your replies.

Sue


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

France is pretty huge to be honest. The peage is handy to cut the big chunks out that are not particularly interesting "to you". I tend to use the peage until I get level with La Rochelle. After that it is quite pleasant to skip them. I have a TomTom and set it to use tolls in north of France and avoid them south of france and it has never let me down.

I and I am sure many others on here can give you POI's from further down in France but the Peage system up north is well worth using for fast and uninterrupted movement.

PM me if you want some routes and I will transfer them from the TomTom to whatever software you use 

My G/F lives just south of Saumur and of course I try to make rapid progress to there but we go down to Bordeaux regularly and don't use them.....

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Karl! Your help is appreciated  

I have PM'd you by the way.

Regards Sue


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Best fast and flatish run is A26 - A1 Paris Skirt Paris (25 mins) out towards Orleans -Tours -Poiters -Bordeaux Use Aires de services /camping cars (not Autoroute services ) for overnight stops. Why Biarritz try Cap breton on the coast nice big Aire on the cliff tops, loverly little town. then stock up, plenty Super markets around then allow , 1dia and make for Burgos have Stop here and visit the city and Cathedral! a must. then not a lot on the route to Madrid . plan a campsite stop after Madrid follow the M30 through Madrid and out (no stopping here) this will take you in and out in 25 mins . remember you are towing and these routes are hard on the clutch , you can make Granada easily in 6hrs .A few tips, It is Ilegal to Tow a Vehicle here, Its not something the Spanish do ,As we have cover for a Grua.(recovery truck), Dont stop except for the Guarda Civil .White and verde , dont have a handbag ,lock the vehicle even if you are outside it? use your photo Id license as ID. put your passports away ,(hide)and carry only one card with you!be on your Guard always. and come and enjoy the sun .26C sunday.


----------



## drumshade (Mar 14, 2008)

hi what is a peage we will be heading for alozina in the next 3 weeks and were looking for a fairly quick route across france this will be our first trip 2500mls are we daft or what dog cat and HOMBO ken


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

To use the Autoroutes in France you Pay, except each side of Major towns. Expensive! but then so is Everything else in France. but why take a cat ? if it gets out It might be the last you will see of it!!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

drumshade said:


> hi what is a peage we will be heading for alozina in the next 3 weeks and were looking for a fairly quick route across france this will be our first trip 2500mls are we daft or what dog cat and HOMBO ken


Peage=toll road

Your best route may depend on what ferry route you are using. Post more details of that and you will get loads of advice


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Sue,

If you want to take Gromett/ Karl's advice for alternative routes south of La Rochelle, please do.

I find that the French toll-free main roads are generally very relaxing for driving long distances. Many of them put the UK trunk road network to shame. The Autoroutes will only save you a couple of hours' driving a day at best. If you are in no great hurry, why pay Peage tolls?

The biggest trial comes from the local French drivers who cannot abide having a GB vehicle in front. Never mind, better to have the local idiot in front of you than following. You should watch your speed especially in villages, where the default speed limit is 50 kph whether thre is a sign or not. I seldom drive through France without encountering at least one mobile radar speed trap manned by Gendarmes. Nowadays they also do random breath checks for alcohol. Oncoming drivers will flash headlights to warn you.

If you want to plan a route to avoid major road works look at the Bison Fute website: http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/diri/Accueil.do

From Dunkerque, the main things I would do (if it were me) are:

1. Cross the Seine at one of the toll bridges further downstream e.g. Pont de Normandie, to avoid congestion driving through Rouen, famous for Brits getting lost. A detour and a toll, but much less stressful.

2. Don't go down the West coast via Rennes or Nantes - both very big cities with ring roads ("Rocades") that can be like the North Circular in the rush hour. The Rocades can be lots of stop-start and full of scary local maniacs. Best use roads further inland where the countryside is prettier anyway. Crossing Le Mans is not that difficult.

I would suggest the Camping Municipal at Saintes for a stopover. Lovely town to visit too. Hope you have a good trip!

SD


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

silversurfa said:


> To use the Autoroutes in France you Pay, except each side of Major towns. Expensive!


Hi Terry,

That is not quite correct, there are some long stretches of toll free autoroutes. The A75 springs to mind. 

Don


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Sue

A route that I have used is to get to Poitiers on the motorway network (Rouen, LeMans, Tours and then Poitiers).

Then head south on the N10 through Angouleme and this will take you through to the border at St Jean de Luz. I found this particular N road fairly quick (if busy in places).

I would get on the motorway to get through Bordeaux as I found it more than a bit busy around there.

This is my preferred route as I find that bit above a line with La Rochelle fairly uninteresting as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

cronkle said:


> Sue
> 
> A route that I have used is to get to Poitiers on the motorway network (Rouen, LeMans, Tours and then Poitiers).
> 
> ...


We live about 50 miles north of Bordeaux and would advise that you use the peage between Tours and Poitiers South and carry on on the N10 which will take you straight to the 'peripherique' round Bordeaux, whatever you do, DO NOT go into Bordeaux itself, its a nightmare. There are plenty of signs for San Sebastian/Arcachon etc.

Our preferred route is Calais/Rouen (by-pass)/Evereux/Dreux/Chartres/Tours Nord-Poitiers Sud (peage)/Angouleme/Bordeaux/Bayonne or wherever you want to go in Spain.

Tours-Poitiers is OK on the N10 but there are a lot of Commercial Centres so it tends to be busy.


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Avoiding expensive Paeges & Tolls - Advice needed pl*



Sonesta said:


> We are setting off on Friday with our 2 little dogs and our Smart car in tow, for our 7 week trip to Spain & Portugal


I think it's a little bit cruel towing your dogs ... you could at least let them ride in the Smart car!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Why not go Newhaven-Dieppe, that way you dont need to faff about going past Paris. Then use the roads as descibed. Incidentally Rouen is not complicated, nowadays, from Dieppe its very eaqsy-peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help and we certainly have plenty to go on now. Hubby is going to sit down tonight and plan a route based on all your info and so fingers crossed we will have a route to follow by the time we set off. 

Thanks again and if anyone else has any other tips or suggestions then please keep em coming as the more ideas the better lol!  

Can't wait to set off now!

Sue x


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Avoiding expensive Paeges & Tolls - Advice needed pl*



olive said:


> I think it's a little bit cruel towing your dogs ... you could at least let them ride in the Smart car!


They just love the exercise Olive 

Sue


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Do a search on Don Madge's posts, he detailed the route you need a few months ago.

I asked the route to get to Morocco, so that may be a good search.

Ah, here it is....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-48546-.html


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi depending which ferry you are using I tend to use the first tolls to Rowen its only 7euros approx but saves you time then set your tomtom for no tolls then a clear run to Rowen follow signs for LeMens its clearly signposted at the end of the tunnel avoid the tolls until Baritzs then use the tolls to get over the Parenees saves time again 20+ then 16+ some little but simple route through if you want pay the tolls at Tours as it can be confusing stop useing the tolls after Burgos then no tolls again on tomtom gets you to Graneda you can use the tolls through Madrid as non tolls takes you into some tunnels and you lose your tonton signal look for Toledo that gets you out of Madrid I hope this helps my mobile number is 07806785847 if hubby has any questions yours Brian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

WHen I calculate routes, I also include the incalculable.....which sound ridiculous, but isn't really. F'rintance, take a journey to Le Mans.

Options for me are, Newhaven-Dieppe or Dover-Calais.

Dover Calais is further to drive, so the cost of fuel is greater, ( much greater in the RV), Newhaven-Dieppe is much less distance, but more expensive for the ferry.

Thats the easy bit. Now, I know you've got ages, and this may not be a problem, but I always seem time critical, anyway, I include in the equasion the " buggerance factor", which includes the ease of route, practicality of the route, and the actual time I take to cover distance, so, therefore, I go Belgium, Chech republic and places that way, by taking the Chunnel, for Le Mans, Mangy Cors, or other western European destinations, I go Newhaven-Dieppe. If I choose the ferry time right, I gain a days travel for free, so to speak.

Anyway, if you can sift through this drivvel it may be a useful addition to your calculations.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Worth noting that the A28 now by-passes Rouen to the East and connects straigth with the A13. It only opened up a few weeks ago, but saves a good 30-40 mins getting through/around Rouen, as in the good old days :lol:

Making Newhaven-Dieppe a good option against sailings out of Dover if heading down the west side of France. A night crossing will get you into Dieppe at around 0630 hrs.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

and, once more, Rouen isnt difficult any more, its really simple from Dieppe, and the return journey has 2 options, Especially since theres an option of going out Newhaven-Dieppe, and returning Le Havre -Newhaven,


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We use the A16 to abbeville then the A28 to Rouen, get on the N15 to get around Rouen then pick-up the N154 to Evreux, Druex Charteres, Tours then basically stay on the N10 to the border, we did it last year cost very little on the hated tolls. The Boulogne part of the A16 is toll cost is €10 but in my opinion well worth it.

Ron


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The route we took this year to get to Biarritz and on into spain was. Calais, to Abbeville. A26 N1. Abbeville to Rouen A28. Rouen to Alencon & Le Mans N138. Le Mans to La Fleche & Saumur N23. Saumur Thouars & Niort N147 D743. Niort to Rochefort & Royan DE911 D733. Royan to Bordeaux D730 N137. Bordeaux to Biarritz A63 N10. This route did take in a lot of aires that we stayed on and kept us off of all toll roads as we get charged at rate 4 if you are over 3 meters high and have a tag axle. Some of this route may be of some help. This is not the shortest route and you could shave a few miles off it. We only amble along the N & D roads. Always do the longest part of the route on a Sunday as no traffic on the roads. 

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,I have found that with our van (Tag,2.8ltr---4.5 t) it works out cheaper to use the toll road,due to the ability to maintain constant speeds.
That is assuming you only get charged class 2 :wink: :wink: .


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

sersol said:


> Hi,I have found that with our van (Tag,2.8ltr---4.5 t) it works out cheaper to use the toll road,due to the ability to maintain constant speeds.
> That is assuming you only get charged class 2 :wink: :wink: .


this certainly applies for my vehicle, the saving in fuel costs is about half as much again as the cost of the peage.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We cannot see how anyone can save money using a toll road. In April this year we were charged €20.20 for using the Millau bridge a distance of 3 miles. Not what i call a money saver. I could have bought just over 4 gallons of diesel getting me at least 90 miles. We have never been charged class 2 on toll roads all the time we have had to use them.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you take into consideration aveerage fuel consumption, I get about 12mpg with cruise control engaged on a motorway, and anywhere between 6 and 8 on a non cruise controlled road......if that makes sense.

anyway, I do, so, I pretty much half my consumption on motorways, and, if honest, the MIllau Bridge isnt really representative of tolls, as I cant think of any other toll road which charges 5 euros a kilometer. ( at least I hope not...)


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> We cannot see how anyone can save money using a toll road. In April this year we were charged €20.20 for using the Millau bridge a distance of 3 miles. Not what i call a money saver. I could have bought just over 4 gallons of diesel getting me at least 90 miles. We have never been charged class 2 on toll roads all the time we have had to use them.
> 
> steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


You'd probably have used up that 4 gallons going down into the Tarn valley and back up again though!


----------

